# It "it" neutral



## bleuboia

Hello,

I would like to know what the neutral object pronoun is in Romanian.

For example:
I give him it.
I thought about it.
I thought about it.
I said it.
I've said it.
I can do it.
I know it.

I'm not sure if it is "îl" or "o."
Since "îl" refers to objects that are masculine and "o" refers to things that are feminine which are more concrete.
Ex: L_-am așteptat. (masc)
__Ne__-o dă. (fem)

_Can something be used aside from "asta"?
I give him it. Îi dau asta.
I thought about it. Eu am mentit asta.
I said it. Am zis asta.
I've said it. Am zis asta.
I can do it. Pot face asta.
I know it. Eu ştiu asta.

For those who might know these languages, the equivalent would be as follows:
-Je le sais. (French)
-Non lo so. (Italian)
-Lo hago. (Spanish)
-Sei-o. (Portuguese)
-Ho dic. (Catalan)

As opposed to "Je le/la vois, Lo/la vedo, Lo/la veo, Vejo-o/a, El/La veig."

Mersi!


----------



## farscape

In Romanian the "neutral" nouns are masculine in singular and feminine in plural: (barrel) singular - un butoi & plural - două butoaie therefore there is no neutral pronoun per se.

Having said that, the demonstrative pronoun "asta" which you used in many of the examples given above it's kind of neutral in meaning: I can do this -> Pot să fac asta (treaba asta, lucrul ăsta).

BTW, I thought about it. (Eu am mentit asta). Eu m-am gândit la asta (treaba asta, lucrul ăsta). 

Hope this helps a bit,
f.


----------



## bleuboia

Thank you! Yes it has.

So there is no way of putting it in an object pronoun form?

"Eu m-am gândit-o."

Thanks


----------



## farscape

Let's assume we're talking about an idea (idee, fem.) such that I can make use of your example:

Eu am gândit-o (referring to the idea)
or
Eu m-am gândit la o idee

In both cases we have an article (o, fem.) but not a pronoun.

Later,


----------



## bleuboia

Ok. Understood. Thanks.


----------

